# Shimano Curado 200E7???



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Does anyone know where these are still for sale? I've been on ebay & called every store around & they are sold out everywhere. 

If you have a source please PM!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

If you can't find them on ebay it will be tough to get one. Maybe a small tackle shop may have one. The new chronarch is the exact same reel with a different paint job. Also its $199. You may be able to get a deal as shimano i believe is doing a rebate.
http://img.tacklewarehouse.com/PDF/BONUSCASH.pdf


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Marshall said:


> If you can't find them on ebay it will be tough to get one. Maybe a small tackle shop may have one. The new chronarch is the exact same reel with a different paint job. Also its $199. You may be able to get a deal as shimano i believe is doing a rebate.


That's what I may end up doing. They were for sale all winter & I neglected to get a couple because I was looking for other models.

Also, when I say I'm looking for one, I mean one for $145 or under. Fishermen's Warehouse has one but they want $179.99 for it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You can get the "g" for $130 after rebate.......


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I found two new Curado 200 E7's. 

I've looked @ the G's & they were not what I'm looking for.

I appreciate the info though!


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Marshall said:


> If you can't find them on ebay it will be tough to get one. Maybe a small tackle shop may have one. The new chronarch is the exact same reel with a different paint job. Also its $199. You may be able to get a deal as shimano i believe is doing a rebate.
> http://img.tacklewarehouse.com/PDF/BONUSCASH.pdf


I'm a shimano man but I don't care for this kind of tactic. Basically they are taking an old curado and calling it a chronarch and selling it for more than the older curado and then selling a cheaped down version of the curado and selling it for the same price as the old one


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

robertj298 said:


> I'm a shimano man but I don't care for this kind of tactic. Basically they are taking an old curado and calling it a chronarch and selling it for more than the older curado and then selling a cheaped down version of the curado and selling it for the same price as the old one


All wrong. The only price jump is in the 200 series. The 50 series was always at $200 and no one bickered about it. With the rebate out now its still cheaper than the original and the new G is cheaper than the old E, in the Curado series at least.

It's not like they repriced it at the $250-300 price range.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I'll be curious to see what Shimano does with the next generation of Curados Citicas etc. I watched people on ebay pay $180 plus for the Curado E's a few months AFTER they'd been marked down & sold for $140 or less. I even saw people pay $250+ for used in great shape, or NIB Shimano DHSV, which is from two generations prior! 

I'm willing to bet had they not had the rebate, many people would not bite on the Curado G's. The only one I considered the the G5, as it was a 5.5:1 ratio & returned 23" of line I believe compared to the E5's 21" of line return.


----------



## boots2 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have also spent countless hours looking for a new 200E7


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

There are new Curado's on ebay and Ohya.com. Are you guys looking under a rock? Took me 5 sec's to find one and I only shop for lefties. I have yet to see any of the E's go for $180 or the DHSV's go for $250+, a 300 series I understand but not a 200 series. I window shop all the time and the only old reel that went nuts for sale was the old greenies but they have since fallen in price.


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

legendaryyaj said:


> There are new Curado's on ebay and Ohya.com. Are you guys looking under a rock? Took me 5 sec's to find one and I only shop for lefties. I have yet to see any of the E's go for $180 or the DHSV's go for $250+, a 300 series I understand but not a 200 series. I window shop all the time and the only old reel that went nuts for sale was the old greenies but they have since fallen in price.


Just got my E201 in the mail from Ohya.com. Never been titled, free shipping took about 4 days to receive.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> There are new Curado's on ebay and Ohya.com. Are you guys looking under a rock? Took me 5 sec's to find one and I only shop for lefties. I have yet to see any of the E's go for $180 or the DHSV's go for $250+, a 300 series I understand but not a 200 series. I window shop all the time and the only old reel that went nuts for sale was the old greenies but they have since fallen in price.


Sorry buddy, but, you don't know what you're talking about. @ the the time I was looking, a month or so back, they were hard to find. I haven't looked recently. I had ordered two from ohya.com through their website, only to have them refund me & tell me they only have left hand reels left. 

Here's a link to a Shimano Curado 200 E7 that just sold for $191.50 shipped. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHIMANO-CUR...396?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4844aa4f34

Hell, here's a Shimano Curado 200 E7 that was a store display that just sold for $209.45 shipped. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/shimano-curado-200e7-/160769242159?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256e97f42f

I'm telling you, I saw Brand new DHSV's & DSV's sell for nearly $250 shipped on ebay. 

Some of the Curado 201E's are still around, but, not the 200E's. @ one point in early January, you could buy a new Curado 200E for $135 shipped. After the "G" series came out & people started talking about how much they didn't like them, the E's starting going like crazy. The Curado G's are currently selling on ebay for about $125. I saw them sell for $20 less a couple months ago, while people were still paying $145 for the E's.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

musikman43155 said:


> Sorry buddy, but, you don't know what you're talking about. @ the the time I was looking, a month or so back, they were hard to find. I haven't looked recently. I had ordered two from ohya.com through their website, only to have them refund me & tell me they only have left hand reels left.
> 
> Here's a link to a Shimano Curado 200 E7 that just sold for $191.50 shipped.
> 
> ...


Here's a 200E5 for $147.95. Not an e7 though.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shimano-Cur...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item8266ae7fe2


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Here's a 200E5 for $147.95. Not an e7 though.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shimano-Cur...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item8266ae7fe2


I did buy a Curado 200E5 from ohya.com, but, they are out of the Curado 200 E7's.


----------



## boots2 (Mar 30, 2012)

musikman43155 said:


> Sorry buddy, but, you don't know what you're talking about. @ the the time I was looking, a month or so back, they were hard to find. I haven't looked recently. I had ordered two from ohya.com through their website, only to have them refund me & tell me they only have left hand reels left.
> 
> Here's a link to a Shimano Curado 200 E7 that just sold for $191.50 shipped.
> 
> ...





Nicely said musikman. Everything you said is correct. I have been looking everday and they go up in price weekly. 

Musikman please email me if you know where i can get one for a reasonable price. I have wanted one for over a year, should have purchased a year ago when you could get one for $130. Thanks


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

If you haven't found one this guy can probably get you one. He is a reel fixer/supertuner/upgrader. He said he can get any reel that you want from his sources. http://wickedreelz.com/Contact-Us.html that is his website the contact information is in the link I gave you. Just send him an email or call him and he should fix you up.


----------



## jeremy_reese_16 (Aug 7, 2011)

Call todd at bayveiw bait and tackle on rocky fork lake ..he has a lot of used reels and i know he had one last year... give him a call 937-393-3119


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

musikman43155 said:


> Sorry buddy, but, you don't know what you're talking about. @ the the time I was looking, a month or so back, they were hard to find. I haven't looked recently. I had ordered two from ohya.com through their website, only to have them refund me & tell me they only have left hand reels left.
> 
> Here's a link to a Shimano Curado 200 E7 that just sold for $191.50 shipped.
> 
> ...


Must be for the righties only I see them for way under that on BBC and TT all the time. For that price you can just get a Chronarch E.


----------

